# Mk4 Break bleeding problem



## VirgilH (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I’m looking for some help with my 2000 MK4 1.8t GTI Golf. I recently changed the rear axle bushes. unfortunately I let the rear two break lines bleed out.

I bled the breaks after fitting everything back together and had a solid break pedal. Once I started the ignition the brake pedal went to the floor. 
I’ve bled the breaks in the following order several times (According to Haynes manual) RR-RL-FR-FL-Clutch, I’ve also bled the two bleeders on the master cylinder, closest to the bulkhead first and repeated the bleed sequence. but still the same.

I’ve replaced the master cylinder, replaced the servo, and checked the pipe and non-return valve to the intake for the servo vacuum. Bled the system again but still the same result.

I’ve run the following using the ABS break procedure with Vag-com software as I heard that this may resolve the problem:

[Select]
[03 - ABS Brakes] 
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001 (may be group 002 in Mk3 VW Golf/Jetta)
[Go!]

When it said press and hold the brake pedal, I do so, holding the pedal down to the floor until the ABS pump forced it back. Then it tells me to release the pedal and open the front bleed screws, so i do so. When i click enter it says to “wait 10 seconds” whilst it runs the pump. then it will tells me to pump the pedal 10 times. I then close the bleed screws and repeat the above until I get “partial venting completed”.

After all this I started the engine again but still get the same brake pedal going to the floor.

If anyone knows what’s going on and how to fix this I would appreciate it alot.

Thanks.


----------



## VirgilH (Aug 16, 2011)

Any ideas anyone? the car is still off the road and its killing me..


----------



## battle1066 (Oct 2, 2011)

Does the clutch pedal feel fine?

If it does then try a pressure bleeder!


----------

